# Kayaking in Eden.



## Gozz

Hi guys. 
I'm going to Eden on the 8th of feb for a family holiday for a week and was wandering which areas I could try with my yak. 
My ultimate goal would be a king fish but I know how hard that would be. 
Any areas and any tips would be fantastic. 
Thanks.


----------



## Gozz

Thanks heaps for your report that was very helpfull. 
Mate like u I fish the kingie grounds with a boat and this is my first trip to eden with the family and kayak. 
I'm sure ill find a spot or two to flick a plastic. 
Last time I was there I saw bonito in the bay but just out of casting distance and my mates couldn't be bothered launching the boat. 
Thanks again. 
Btw is there any creeks or rivers I could try.


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Wonboyn would be worth a look. I hear good things from there. 
Also if you get up to merimbula there is plenty for the family to do while you sneak off to the lake


----------



## Gozz

Thanks guys. 
If I can get a couple nice salmon , bonito or tailor ill be happy.


----------



## Gozz

I forgot to ask. 
Where is a good place to catch squid in Eden. 
Thanks.


----------



## Gozz

Thanks Digger.
I have a week there so I'll be trying different spots I think.


----------



## Guest

Digger said:


> Merimbula lakes might be a chance for squid as there is lots of weed.
> 
> Dig


I don't know about Squid in the Lake but when there last week, there was a lot of algae to clog up everything you dropped into the water. If it's still about, you need to find a clear place away from the main river/tidal flow.


----------



## Guest

Digger said:


> I'm only guessing Steve, because of all the weed.


I understood that. I only mentioned the algae because it is a PITA when fishing. You can catch fish through it but it's a PITA stripping it off line and terminal tackle on every cast. To my mind, not worth the effort.

I saw a bustup of Tailor about five meters from the yak when fishing the lake last week and thought bites afterwards were small Tailor. However, I just remembered an early retrieve of a Bluebait revealed nips out of the middle of the back less than the diameter of a 5 cent coin across.


----------



## Guest

Digger said:


> You get that algae when fishing offshore at Eden too and it sets like concrete especially on braid. I gave it away last time that happened too. Somebody told me it was because of pollution in Sydney?


I guess it's possible. I did read somewhere that increased nutrients causes algae blooms. The good news is that it seems to be Brown Algae rather than toxic Red Algae. Maybe this:
http://www.flora.sa.gov.au/efsa/Marine_Benthic_Flora_SA/Part_II/Zonaria_angustata.shtml
or this:
http://www.flora.sa.gov.au/efsa/Marine_Benthic_Flora_SA/Part_II/Leathesia_difformis.shtml
or this:
http://www.flora.sa.gov.au/efsa/Marine_Benthic_Flora_SA/Part_II/Cystophora_retroflexa.shtml

No doubt there's more :? There's no pleasing scientists how many varieties they label. I'd be happy just to be sure it's brown algae.Whatever it is takes some of the gloss of paradise.

Part of the balance of nature is that Abalone like to eat it:


> Abalone predominantly trap drift algae, but they also actively graze on a range of red and
> brown algae and detritus.


Let's hope abs become as thick in the ocean ;-)


----------

